# 1968 GTO Hideway Headlight Doors



## Big Dave (Mar 11, 2019)

I a newbie here having joined today. I have a 1968 GTO with hide way headlights and discovered that the headlight doors will not stay closed with engine is turned off. I've checked the headlight switch with vacuum gauge as well as the vacuum hoses. The system checks out so what am I missing. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. :grin2:


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

As you know they are operated by vacuum in both directions... sounds like some vacuum lines are crossed?


----------



## Big Dave (Mar 11, 2019)

Even though when the engine is running they work perfectly? The headlight doors only come down when the engine is off. There is only one vacuum line from the manifold that T's off to the switch and vacuum canister.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello Big Dave

I tinker with hideaways as I have had several sets and own 3 now
give me a ringaroooo it easier than typin'
several things come to mind right off
Scott
pm sent


----------



## dcoydad (Sep 27, 2017)

I just adjusted mine. I disconnect the vacumn lines and adjust the alignment and springs so the lights stay closed at rest. The spring tension holds them down from the back side at rest. If you force them open the springs relax and then apply pressure again at open. The actuators only work during the open/close call from switch to overcome the springs. I had to bend my spring stems slightly to offset the loss of tension from their age. Once adjusted to stay closed at rest, re-hook your lines. Even if the vacumn leaks off the springs should hold the lights closed.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

very well spoken.....dcoydad

and by the way ? my neck hurts looking at your avatar ....

Scott


----------



## dcoydad (Sep 27, 2017)

Me too. I can fix my headlights but can't seem to get my pics to post right side up!!!


----------

